#  Ernährung >   schnelle Gewichtszunahme >

## GecKo

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin mittlerweile 21 und hab in den letzten Jahren nicht wirklich viel Gewicht zugenommen. 
Meine Größe beträgt ca. 172cm und mein Gewicht liegt im Bereich von 45-50kg. 
Gibt es irgendeine Art von Medikamenten oder sonstigen Dingen, die eine schnelle Gewichtszunahme fördert?? 
Freue mich schon auf eure Vorschläge! 
Mfg 
Patrick

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Patrick, 
weshalb willst du denn unbedingt auf Biegen und Brechen zunehmen? Hast du irgendwelche Beschwerden? 
Mein Mann z. B. ist 1,96 m groß und 68 kg in guten Zeiten. Er hat keine gesndheitlichen Problemen und nimmt es so hin.

----------


## GecKo

Ich wäre einfach so gerne etwas "breiter" gebaut. 
Auserdem hängt jedes T-Shirt blöd runter und Hosen die mir von der weite her passen finde ich auch nur schwer.

----------


## Sunflowers

Das Problem mit den Hosen hat mein Mann auch und der ist sogar noch größer als du.
Hosen die Lang und Schmal sind, gibt es noch schwieriger als schmale kurze. 
Was sagt dein Arzt zu deinem Gewicht?

----------


## Christiane

Ich gehe davon aus, daß du dich bereits hochkalorisch ernährst.
Wurdest du denn mal organisch durchuntersucht? Z.B. Schilddrüse usw?
Deine Figur könntest du auch etwas "straffen", indem du in einem Fitneßstudio etc. deine Muskeln kräftigst.

----------


## GecKo

Mein Arzt weiß von meinem Problem, hat mich schon zu verschiedenen Ärzten geschickt. Weiters wurden mir noch ein paar Mittel verschrieben, welche aber nie etwas nutzen. 
Ich wurde bereits mehrmals untersucht. Bezüglich Schilddrüse, Lactose- und Fructoseintolleranz, usw. War aber alles komischerweise negativ bzw. man fand nie irgendwelche Anzeichen die auf mein Untergewicht hindeuten. 
Nein das mit dem hochkalorisch ernären höre ich hier jetzt zum ersten mal. 
Welche Speisen sind denn hochkalorisch?? 
Mfg 
Patrick 
PS: Gibt es eigentlich kein legales Masseaufbau-Produkt??

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Mit regelmäßigem Muskeltraining kannst Du Muskelmasse aufbauen. 
Was bist Du denn für ein Esser? Wundern sich andere, dass Du so schlank bist, obwohl Du relativ viel ißt, oder ißt Du eher wenig? 
MfG  Ulrike

----------


## GecKo

Eigentlich wundert es meine Freunde auch wieso ich nichts zunehme. 
Ich esse schon ziemlich viel. 
Ich weiß nicht ob es von Nutzen ist, aber: ich esse ziemlich unregelmäßig (also nicht in gleichen Zeitabständen) 
Ja aber um Muskelmasse aufzubauen, muss Masse erst einmal vorhanden sein. 
Mfg 
Patrick

----------


## SabiMa

Vielleicht sollest du versuchen viele Nüsse, Erdnüsse, Mandeln usw. zu essen. Diese sind ganz reich an Ölen aber auch an Kalorien. Natürlich viel Brot würde dir auch helfen zuzunehmen. Dein Organismus funktioniert ganz gut und darum nimmst du nicht zu, viele von uns wünschen sich einen solchen Organismus zu haben... aber zu dünn zu sein, finde ich auch nicht esthätisch.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## So Nicht!

Hallo! 
Es gibt ihn eben einfach, den schlanken Menschen!
Du kannst Muskeltraining versuchen, hier gibt es Kohlenhydrat/Eiweiß Getränke wie XYZ. Hier aber unbedingt auch trainieren sonst setzt du einfach nur Fett an. 
Ansonsten suche Dir einen Sport in dem Deine Figur von Vorteil ist und der dir Spaß macht (Laufen, Schwimmen...)

----------


## Artur

Du musst viel chips,snickers usw essen .. z.b 4 packungen am tag und viel fleisch .. wenn du so 65 wiegst dann kannst du fitness studio gehen.
Ich bin 14 kp wie groß und wiege 52 und ich gehe seit halben jahr fitness studio.
Bringt sehr viel !!!

----------


## Artur

Ah und wenn du fitness studio gehts und muskeln aufbauen willlst dan solltest du keinen chips usw essen!

----------


## spugy

1.Wenn Du zunehmen willst, sollst DU auf keinen Fall Joggen oder Ausdauertraining machen den dort verbrennt er Energie was zurfolge hat, dass er abnimmt statt zunimmt. 
Also würde ich auf Bodybuilding sezten. 
2. Vor dem Training weight gainer+Proteine nehmen. Weight gainer besteht überwiegend aus Kohlenhydrate, und das braucht man für eine Gewichtszuname.
Proteine sind Eiweisse, und die braucht man für Muskelaufbau, den du willst ja Bodybuilding machen. 
Mit den beiden sachen kannst du dann Muskeln/gewicht aufbauen. 
Hungerphasen/Stress/Rauchen/ wenig Schlaf sind zu vermeiden (das können mögliche gründe sein, warum man zu dünn ist) und so oft wie möglich Essen, vorallem nach dem Muskeltraining  
Ich habe vor dem Training 55kg gewogen. Jetz wiege ich ca.60kg (170cm) und tendenz steigernt. Hört sich zwar wenig an, aber ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben über 55kg gewogen, ausserdem mache ich das ganze seit erst 4 Monaten, und ich hoffe auf weitere Erfolge. 
Mit schnelle Gewichtszunahme kannst du vergessen oder meinst du dass es ein Wundermittel gibt, was dir am nächsten Tag 10 - 15 kg gewichtszunahme auf dauer bringt/verspricht :Huh?: 
Und die  Leute die dir sagen, dass du dich damit abfinden sollst haben halt keine Ahnung wie das ist ein Körper wie ein Kind zu haben, obwohl man erwachsen ist.

----------


## Ben

Hallo, sag mal, rauchst oder gar ''kiffst'' Du viel?
wenn ich  mal ne Weile viel rauche, nehme ich sofort ab. ich habe auch gerade ''Untergewicht'' und versuche ein paar Kilos zuzulegen. ich weiss wie schwer das ist.

----------


## Nalesa_28

Musst Du Dich so wie es aussieht mit abfinden.
Ich bin 1.74 m groß und habe auch nur mein Gewicht immer zwischen 54 und 60 kilo. 
Wurde auch schon auf alles Untersucht, bis es dann hieß liegt in der Familie und kann man nichts machen.
Soll froh sein eine so tolle Figur zu haben. 
Habe mich damit endlich abgefunden und finde es nichtmals mehr so schlimm. 
Des weiteren musst Du schauen, das Du regelmäßig essen tust, morgens, mittag und abends. Zwischendrin kann man auch mal einen Snack genießen. 
Das regelmäßige Essen ist gut, das man nicht wieder so schnell von den kilos runter kommt.
So ist es mal bei mir. 
Und vor allem keinen Stress machen, das ist sowiso nicht gut für die Gesundheit und Figur. 
LG Nadine

----------

